# This is the best!



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Daisy let me pet her, and this time she liked it! Yes! 
She bent her head down and everything! And closed her eyes!
Daisy has been so good! I am so excited!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Morla Thats awesome!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya I know!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you lperry82!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is such good news! Congratulations!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like you've got a cuddlebug on its way!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Looks like you've got a cuddlebug on its way!


Aw, LOL! Daisy is a cuddlebug!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Why are cockatiels so friendly? Do they just love humans? LOL!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

morla said:


> Thank-you lperry82!



Can call me Lindsey


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Morla! I know you've been looking forward to this!

Pepper is a total cuddle-bug. Morton is thinking about it, and I know if I'm patient enough it will eventually happen.

Cockatiels really are the best!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree,cockatiels are the best.The love we give to them is returned ten fold.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am in love with cockerels! For a matter of fact I want more!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Can call me Lindsey


Thank you Lindsey!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cockatiels are like lays potato chips,you can't have just one.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw, good one!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL on the Lay's reference. I agree! Great news Morla!! Yayyy Daisy!!  Congrats on yet another step! I only have 2 cuddlebugs out of my six feathered friends. Hopefully progress someday!


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

stevechurch2222 said:


> Cockatiels are like lays potato chips,you can't have just one.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I love petting Daisy! She looks so cute when she lets me!


----------

